# my thank you to you all (pg mentioned)



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i am posting this now incase i dont get a chance in the coming days/weeks

there are people you meet in this world, friends you make and then there are the poeple that you bond with over something such as infertility who become true, real friends for life, friends you would have never have meet if it wasnt for this painful journey and now is my time to say 

THANK YOU ALL SO VERY VERY VERY MUCH

i know there are ladies who come here each day or not much as all and i want to thank you all for the wonderful, unselfish support you have offered over the years.

over the years i have lost friends, drinking buddies who i use to see and basically just get hammered with well times changes, i have change, this journey changes you as a person that my friends is a fact.

i sit here today still finding it so so surreal that we made it, with the help of you ladies, brilliant clinic staff and family support plus thanks northen rock for the remortgage lol i am 40 + 1 weeks pregnant, after so much heart ache, failed cycles, cancelled cycles, miscarriage and operations and you know what i really do not think i could have done half of this witout you ladies and that is not by any means false, i speak from my heart

to all of you still waiting for the miracle, stay strong and you will get there, sometimes the path is a litte blurred and some chose other options to get their much wanted family. 

to each and everyone of you thank you and your all wonderful


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

thank you to you kara for all you support, friendship, and help and thankyou for sharing your pregnancy with us have learn t more about being pregnant from you than from any of my friends. 

  

look forward to sharing your parenthood journey with you.


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Kara, you have an exciting and wonderful new journey ahead of you now, your story and shared experiences have given so much to everyone on here and you're still on here offering support even though mini will be arriving very soon 

Wishing you, Luke and mini Ellard all the very very best and thank you for being there xxx


----------



## trickynic (Nov 3, 2009)

What a lovely message Kara! Good luck for this week, thinking of you, and hope all goes to plan


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Good luck Kara, you deserve this lovely bundle of joy.  Hoping you get to meet him/her soon.

As the others have said thank you for all the support over the last few months.


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

oh Kara   thats so nice,and we all feel the same way about you too.For your support and advice.....or just being there when we need a moan.You have such an exciting time ahead of you,and I cant wait to share that journey with you.     love you Kara


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

aw that is so heart touching Kara, I am streaming! It has been an amazing journey  to share with you, thank you so much for letting us be a part of it and hope to share all those milestones as your bundle of joy reaches his/her milestones. 

A big thank you to you too, you have never faultered to be there and your support goes above and beyond. You are indeed a very special inspirational person who is at the forefront of my mind each time I think that we need to consider that we may never have a baby. You give the hope, that little twinkle of light at the end of the tunnel.

I wish you happiness and health with your new family and can't wait to meet mini ellard


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Kara what a lovely piece you have written.  The nice thing about our little group is that apart from all of the ladies being wonderful we all have bonded and we will continue this journey together.

Hope Mini Ellard arrives soon and meets all his/her aunties before long.

Your support and advice has been priceless to me xxx


----------



## helen_26 (Jan 31, 2008)

Kara that is so lovely. You deserve this happines so much. I've been on this journey a relatively short time in comparisson with many others, but you and all the lovely ladies on here have been a tower of strength and an inspiration to me.
All the best for the next part of your journey.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

aww thanks again ladies

your a great group


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Aww Kara that's so lovely.  I am so thrilled and excited that you have made it and I hope you have a quick, easy labour (lol) and enjoy your new life as mummy to mini ellard.  
Your support has been the constant on this site and your guidance and advice is invaluable to all of us.  And on top of that you have fought so hard to get the 2nd NHS cycle.  
Personally you have been an amazing support to me and although I hope I won't need the 2nd NHS cycle it's fab to know it's there if I do need it because of your hard work. I hope to make it to a future meet one day and get a cuddle with mini ellard.
So a huge thank you from me personally


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

aww thanks laura

i hope i can still find a little time to come here after mini ellard probably not as often but you all should know i will always be there in some way and hey there is always text lol


----------



## Flash123 (Jan 29, 2006)

Dearest Kara,

I can't believe how quickly this time has come. It only seems like yesterday when you posted 'I thought I would never write this but WE ARE PREGNANT'. 
You deserve every moment of happiness with your soon to be new family.

As everyone else has said - thank you from the bottom of my heart for all your advice, encouragement and bloody determination not to give in. I know this sounds sloppy but have never met you but you've a place in my heart just the same. 
You are going to help make many people's dreams come true - Just as yours has. You've done it girl!!

Enjoy some sleep coz it will soon be a thing of the past!!!


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

kara you are a major help on these boards and you helped me decide what to do with my fet which is now maia..so thankyou   im so exited you will be a mummy very soon


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Aw what a very inspirational post  , Very emotional hun i totally agree what everyone else have said hun what a brill support you have been to us all what ever stage of the process of infertiltity we are . 
i wish you every luck in labour hun hope its as painless and quick as can be . And so cant wait to meet little baby ellard big hugs to you and luke


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

What a lovely post - (yep, my eyes are leaky!!) - We should all be thanking you for all the support and advice you have given to so many couples over the years. 
You know how totally chuffed we all are that your dreams are finally coming true in the next few days. Mini Ellard is a very lucky bub - You and Luke and gonna be a fab mummy and daddy   I just hope that getting to meet your little one is quick and painless   
Im sure you will find the time to come on here. I manage to log on and keep an eye on whats going on - but not post as much as I have not really mastered typing and cwtching at the same time yet!!!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i have leaky eyes too

what lovely posts girls, thank you


----------



## jk1 (Aug 26, 2009)

Kara - can't really say much else - i think its all been said - thank you for your support since my first cycle last august - although its never easy to get over the BFN's it does help having girls to talk to that know what its like - family try their best but its not the same.

You and alot of the girls on here are a massive inspiration to me and my DH that one day it will happen.

Good luck with Mini Ellard - you and Luke deserve this sooooooooooooo much and you will be amazing parents!!

Jo xxx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

cheers jo hun

aww im getting to soft, leaky eyes!


----------



## jk1 (Aug 26, 2009)

hahaha - i thought you'd gone a bit soft when i first read this thread!!

I think everyone is really excited and emotional for you - its been such a long journey for you - i've not been through even half the things you have (yet!!) and is so amazing that you are finally here..

When mini ellard makes an entrance we're all going to miss you loads on here - i am assuming you won't have as much time to post!!

I know i will cry - as will most of the girls on here - when we hear the news that your baby is finally here!!

Jo xx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

fingers crossed your journey will be a shorter one. i will still come here as i will miss you all

i cant wait to post some news lol


----------



## Mrs Thomas (Jan 19, 2009)

Aww, Kara   happy tears for your soppy message. Hope your hanging in there ok. You don't realise what an amazing inspiration you are to us all. Can't wait to hear your news x


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Aww Kara what a lovely post, i have only just read it.  You have been a great support through all my ups and downs, it was also great to do the petition with you.  Its amazing to think that this journey is now over for you and you are moving onto the next.  How very exciting for you.  All the best for the future that you have waited a long time for


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

kara.. what a lovely post, your now moving onto your next journey, which will be busy and full of the unknown once again, but it will be full of joy and happiness that you and luke deserve, being a mammy really is the best thing in the world no matter how we get there honey.... i am sure you will have lots of leaky eyes over the coming few months xx


----------



## Sam76 (Mar 23, 2009)

there's nothing i can say that hasn't already been said... so will just send you my heartfelt thanks for all your help and support and very best wishes for the exciting times to come. Look forward to seeing the pics and finding out your news - when you get a chance to post it.

Take care hun - you're a very special person - mini ellard has a super mum  

sam xxx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

aww bless ya all, i say thank you to you all and you still manage to thank me!

i really do love you girls, no leaky eyes today as im hard lol


----------



## julespenfold (Jan 10, 2010)

Hi Kara, wot a lovely post though eyes have a definate leak now 

I haven't known you for as long as some of the others but wanted to send big  and thank you for your support and advice over the last few months. I can't think of anyone more deserving of their own bundle of joy and fingers crossed its not long now.

Hope to see you and mini Ellard very soon

Jules xx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

thank you jules

love to you all


----------



## ratsy (Dec 28, 2008)

Well missy 

Cant believe your still here i thought baby ellard would have well been here by now stubborn like her /his mum   

Just wanted to wish you all the best kara yourself and luke youve waited along time for this and you both really deserve it 

You take care lovely and i hope to here news soon  

R x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

thanks ratsy hun


----------

